# *UPDATE* Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-ef-135-f1-8l-is/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-ef-135-f1-8l-is/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE*


</strong>Most seem to agree the image is a pretty good fake, albiet not a perfect one.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Real or fake?


</strong>An image of a Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS has shown up on the xitek forum.</p>
<p>For the moment, we have no idea if it’s real or a great Photoshop job. The lettering around the front of the lens looks a little off. However, discuss away!</p>
<p>I will note, there has been a patent for a 135 f/1.8 in the past.</p>
<div id="attachment_10862" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/1809865_1331863384.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-10862" title="1809865_1331863384" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/1809865_1331863384-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS – Click for larger</p></div>
<p><strong> Source: [<a href="http://forum.xitek.com/thread-983189-1-3-1.html" target="_blank">XI</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dryanparker (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

I just checked out the current 135L through CPS and found it to be great, but really in need of IS. This is a no-brainer for me if it's real.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

It also looks to have a 82mm filter diamater. How much?


----------



## rumorzmonger (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



Canon Rumors said:


> The lettering around the front of the lens looks a little off. However, discuss away!



Maybe Canon hired the same visually impaired person that stencils the names on the Nikon D800?


----------



## Vossie (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Although I don't own one, I read everywhere that the current 135 f/2L is a supurb lens. If this 135 f/1.8L IS is real (does look real to me) and offers the same (or better) IQ and AF with a slighly faster apperture and IS, it will certainly be a great lens. Only downside will be the 2000+ price tag though.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Definitely looks like a 'shopped 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro.

They moved the "Canon badge" into the area where the tripod ring goes (note the badge is much wider than it needs to be, as if the word "Macro" had been removed) and then moved the distance scale (it's not from the 100 macro, though) to where the badge had been. They also shortened the area between the focus ring and the red ring.


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

based on the photo -

i would say - FAKE.

the USM lettering on the front is not inline with the barrel and some other letters of the lens.

however, if this is true, i will pre-order right now.

I once own the 135L and 50L and bartered it with a TS-E 90 and 100L macro - which I would say - my friend got the better deal.

So, this one would be very sweet indeed if true. f/1.8 and IS ; AWESOME!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Looks faked to me. Fair job of it though.


----------



## EOBeav (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Something floating around at the Olympics, maybe? If it's real, this is probably the one lens I would sell a kidney to get my hands on. As it is, I'm already drooling over the 135mm f/2. And I'm not much of a drooler.


----------



## chito (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

wow.. it looks real.. I've never seen such a well made fake..

MFD is now 0.8m? 

It looks amazing.


----------



## EYEONE (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Oh. It's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen... I want one.

I'll reserve judgement on the "real or not" question. I believe I and most others were wrong about the 24-70mm II

*Note*: Just because it's been photoshopped doesn't mean it isn't real.


----------



## life (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Fake.

Aside from the lack of proper curve for the lettering around the USM IS part, 
there is also a large amount of apparently cloned pixels.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



DJL329 said:


> Definitely looks like a 'shopped 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro.
> 
> They moved the "Canon badge" into the area where the tripod ring goes (note the badge is much wider than it needs to be, as if the word "Macro" had been removed) and then moved the distance scale (it's not from the 100 macro, though) to where the badge had been. They also shortened the area between the focus ring and the red ring.



My thoughts exactly. the lettering on the edge is not rounded well. The perspective on it is a bit off.

However if real; thats another $2200 lens that Canon will be happy to sell you... the good news... maybe some dudes will fleabay their Mk.1's and we can get them at nice prices...


----------



## dryanparker (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



life said:


> Fake.
> 
> Aside from the lack of proper curve for the lettering around the USM IS part,
> there is also a large amount of apparently cloned pixels.



Good catch. Also, it does appear the front element was lifted from a similar image of the 24-70/L II...


----------



## mathino (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Looks fake to me too.

It looks like a merger of current 100L Macro and 24-70 f/2.8 L USM II.

...but...Im sure many of us would want such lens  Could this be THE mysterious lens from post about new tilt-shifts ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

I agree that it looks like a fake. But then...I said the same thing about the first image of the 24-70mm II... :-[

I'd be happy to be wrong again!


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Exactly. This image having some work done on it does not mean it is fake.


----------



## mathino (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



neuroanatomist said:


> I agree that it looks like a fake. But then...I said the same thing about the first image of the 24-70mm II... :-[
> 
> I'd be happy to be wrong again!



...yes, yellowish front element looked like fake on 24-70 Mk II. But...is 24-70 Mk II available ?  ;D

But I would be happy if such a lens like this exists.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

JpegSnoop says: " ASSESSMENT: Class 1 - Image is processed/edited"


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Where's the ef 20mm f1.8 L? Or the 14-22 f4 L?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



neuroanatomist said:


> I agree that it looks like a fake. But then...I said the same thing about the first image of the 24-70mm II... :-[
> 
> I'd be happy to be wrong again!



+1


----------



## preppyak (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



mathino said:


> Looks fake to me too.
> 
> It looks like a merger of current 100L Macro and 24-70 f/2.8 L USM II.


But, who's to say that it won't end up looking like a merger of the two. It's likely to have the same IS system as the 100L, and if they are moving it to f/1.8 from f/2, it might need a larger front element (thus the 82mm). In fact, any new 135L would probably look really similar to the 100L based on the focal length. 

I agree it looks photoshopped, but, the reason its a believable one is because the lens will probably look very similar.


K-amps said:


> maybe some dudes will fleabay their Mk.1's and we can get them at nice prices...


They are already at nice prices. That said, if Canon releases a new one at $2000+, you won't get the Mk. 1 for very cheap. If anything, it'd increase the prices as everyone who wanted a 135L can't afford the $2k and will settle for the Mk1 at $1000ish...rather than the $800ish they go for now.

I'd say $1700 for the new 135L, but, IS might push it up a little more


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Where's the ef 135 f1.8 L USM Soft Focus?


----------



## mathino (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Well, Ive checked properties of that image and there is no info abou camera it was taken with.

Only info visible there is:

*Adobe Photoshop CS 5.1 Windows
Date taken: 13.3.2012 20:02 (american date format 03/13/2012).*


----------



## Viggo (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

I would sell both my 135 and 85 L II for this if it was real. 

Anywho, even if they haven't designed it yet or have gone in to production, it will still take 6 years before we can actually hold and use one...


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

I really like the 135mm f/2.0L, however, I don't use it as much as I used to because it is starting to show its age. The lens isn't much faster focusing than the 85mm f/1.2L II (feels like it has slowed down over a few years) and I think the focusing speed needs to be improved to keep up with the 1DX. 135mm is one my favorite focal lengths for basketball so I'm looking forward to a new model. I don't need the extra 1/3 stop of light or IS but will happily take any improvements I can get my hands on.


----------



## f119a (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

OH DEAR ME
If you could read Chinese (I know that's something difficult, sorry) you would find out that it is just a PS work and the author has no intention to deny that...


----------



## Viggo (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



MarkWebbPhoto said:


> I really like the 135mm f/2.0L, however, I don't use it as much as I used to because it is starting to show its age. The lens isn't much faster focusing than the 85mm f/1.2L II (feels like it has slowed down over a few years) and I think the focusing speed needs to be improved to keep up with the 1DX. 135mm is one my favorite focal lengths for basketball so I'm looking forward to a new model. I don't need the extra 1/3 stop of light or IS but will happily take any improvements I can get my hands on.



Yeah, then you need another copy, the 135 is 8 times faster than my 85.... In fact I find the 135 faster than the 70-200 2,8mk1..


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

FAKE, I agree BUT....if its real, bring it on. The 135 is one of Canon's best portrait lenses IMHO. IS Would be a great asset to this lens however one more stop (1.8) would not do it justice considering the potential price. Oh yeah, I'd probably rent it first and then decide if its worth it. I'm comparing this with 85L, 100L and 70-200LII.


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

I have the 135L F2.0 and love it, and I am not thrilled by the prospect of such a lens. 

However, this looks fake to me. It looks like a photoshoppet barrel of the 100L F2.8 HIS Macro. They have changed the lower distance ,3 to ,8 (which should not be too hard to alter). Besides that. If as it says, you have the option of .8-2.5m, then 2.5 towards infinity, why would you need a separate Full option???


----------



## Canon-F1 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

a real one would be around 2k i guess?


----------



## dadgummit (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

Why would a portrait lens need a focus limiting switch? Isn't that a Macro thing? 

If it is real though, then Canon will be selling one to me!


----------



## Moody Blues (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

I just bought the 135 f/2 2 weeks ago and it is my new favorite lens. I am very particular about "sharp" images and the 135 is insanely sharp. I would have to be very convinced to give it up for a new version.


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



Moody Blues said:


> I just bought the 135 f/2 2 weeks ago and it is my new favorite lens. I am very particular about "sharp" images and the 135 is insanely sharp. I would have to be very convinced to give it up for a new version.



+ 1


----------



## robbinzo (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

I agree that this must be a photo-shopped 100mm L macro.

Note the AF limiter button has 3 settings (Full, 0.5-infinity & 0.3-0.5) just like the 100mm L macro does.
Is this AF function even necessary on a non-macro lens?

The cloned pixels must be from stretching the image.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



Viggo said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the 135mm f/2.0L, however, I don't use it as much as I used to because it is starting to show its age. The lens isn't much faster focusing than the 85mm f/1.2L II (feels like it has slowed down over a few years) and I think the focusing speed needs to be improved to keep up with the 1DX. 135mm is one my favorite focal lengths for basketball so I'm looking forward to a new model. I don't need the extra 1/3 stop of light or IS but will happily take any improvements I can get my hands on.
> ...



Thanks for the input, I am really surprised that the AF speed of my 135mm f/2.0L has slowed down so much over the past 5 years but I used to use the lens on almost every shoot until I got the 200 f/2.0L IS. I'm going to hold out until they can come up with a replacement which has more reliable USM.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

I'd love one of these


----------



## mathino (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*

So a quick round-up:

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/more-lens-suggestions-cr1/ - *135 f/1.8 L IS mentioned*

http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/canon-files-a-patent-for-a-bunch-of-lenses/ - *135 f/2 metioned*

http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/a-random-roadmap-lenses-body-cr1/ - *135 f/2 II mentioned*

http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/what-next/ - *135 f/1.8 L mentioned*

http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/01/new-l-primes-cr2/ - *just post mentioning upgrade of current model*

http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/05/50l-85l-135l-to-get-upgraded-cr1/ - *135 f/2 L IS mentioned*

http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/05/ef-135-f1-8l-is-cr1/ - *135 f/1.8 L IS mentioned, also mentioned that 2 versions were tested*

So let me count (in last 2 years):
*3* posts mentioning *135 f/1.8 L IS* (including current one)
*1* post mentioning *135 f/1.8 L*
*2* posts mentioning *135 f/2 L IS*
*2* posts mentioning *135 f/2 L II*
and 1 without given aperture and IS info.

Lenses are quiet hard to preddict but rumors say that there are 4 possible versions:

135 f/1.8 L IS
135 f/1.8 L
135 f/2 L IS
135 f/2 L II


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



mathino said:


> So a quick round-up:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/more-lens-suggestions-cr1/ - *135 f/1.8 L IS mentioned*
> 
> ...



So summarizing your findings we are 100% sure, that such a lens exists or doesn't exist.


----------



## mathino (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



marekjoz said:


> So summarizing your findings we are 100% sure, that such a lens exists or doesn't exist.



;D Im in the group that thinks the pic is heavily photoshopped.

I just wanted to summarize everything about this "lens" and possible upgrade for 135 f/2 L at one place


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



marekjoz said:


> mathino said:
> 
> 
> > So a quick round-up:
> ...



+ 1. Brilliant humor. Reminds me of my old professor who stated that calling people average was just mean.


----------



## preppyak (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



MarkWebbPhoto said:


> I really like the 135mm f/2.0L, however, I don't use it as much as I used to because it is starting to show its age. The lens isn't much faster focusing than the 85mm f/1.2L II (feels like it has slowed down over a few years) and I think the focusing speed needs to be improved to keep up with the 1DX. 135mm is one my favorite focal lengths for basketball so I'm looking forward to a new model. I don't need the extra 1/3 stop of light or IS but will happily take any improvements I can get my hands on.


Interestingly, this LensRental article published today might just agree with exactly what you wrote

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/08/autofocus-reality-part-3b-canon-cameras



> The two newest Canon cameras have more accurate phase-detection sensors than their previous cameras. The newest lenses have more accurate focus movement (or provide more accurate focus movement feedback, or both) that takes advantage of those sensors. Older cameras don’t have accurate enough AF sensors to take advantage of the new lenses’ capabilities. Older lenses can’t move their focusing elements with enough accuracy to take advantage of the new cameras’ accurate sensors.


 So, a lens might appear to slow down if you've upgraded bodies over time, or, if you've gotten a newer lens that pairs better with a newer body. The 135L being a 1996 lens would suggest that's likely, and so an upgrade to it might make an already fast lens even faster.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



f119a said:


> OH DEAR ME
> If you could read Chinese (I know that's something difficult, sorry) you would find out that it is just a PS work and the author has no intention to deny that...



This is what I love/hate about this forum. we get nearly two pages of speculation before someone does a fact check and then even after that, we get more than a page of additional speculation. This thread will probably go on for another several pages despite the translation.


----------



## photogaz (Aug 1, 2012)

Even if real, the only way I'd consider the lens if it was:

- As sharp at f2 as the my f2 (and f1.8 was extremely sharp too)
- Under £800

I really don't see Canon replacing the original brilliant lens.


----------



## Caps18 (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't have a use for it, but I could see a 135mm f/1.8 L IS selling very well.


----------



## DanielW (Aug 1, 2012)

"- Hey, Joe, I've been thinking... What if we made a 135 f/1.8L IS? Think it would sell?
- Hm, dunno... What if we checked it out by spreading some fake pics around so we can have an idea if it's worth making?
- Interesting, but... Do you really think it would work?
- Well, it worked last time, didn't it?"


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



K-amps said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely looks like a 'shopped 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro.
> ...


I would pay 2200 for that in a heartbeat especially if iq follows recent trends I'm definately gonna hold off on dropping 6k on a 200 f2L and see where this goes


----------



## pwp (Aug 2, 2012)

There may well be a 135 f/1.8IS in Canon's future, but this mischievous mash-up is definitely not it. 

PW


----------



## samueljay (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



unfocused said:


> f119a said:
> 
> 
> > OH DEAR ME
> ...


My thoughts exactly :-\


----------



## tq0cr5i (Aug 2, 2012)

It is 100% fake. 

The photoshopper never focused on the current font printed on the front ring of the lens. It is Frutiger series, not Arial-like.


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



wickidwombat said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...




regarding the 200L IS - you will not regret it - I always have it on my backpack.
and if this 135 IS is true - count me in canon.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 2, 2012)

This would make it difficult to choose between the 85 look and a new 135. But i need to forget about those lenses as my 70-200LII is very sharp and renders color so very nicely, I don't think i really need the 135 or 85 and i have had both! My current lenses seem to do well for me. I may even sell my 24-70. I have loved and sold but my style changes and i think its ok to rotate the lenses from time to time.
I wish we had a for sale section here.


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 2, 2012)

The 135 is due for a mkII version - it is no longer the dominant short telephoto it used to be - the 70-200 f/2.8 II is nearly as good.

I have had my 135 for some time and used it so much, but the new lens technology/coatings have meant the new lens have got very close.

I dont want it to grow - the compact size and black body have made it ideal for street photography.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 2, 2012)

tq0cr5i said:


> It is 100% fake.
> 
> The photoshopper never focused on the current font printed on the front ring of the lens. It is Frutiger series, not Arial-like.



More importantly, Canon is no longer putting the lens info around the outside of the lens. Check out their most recent EF lenses.


----------



## dolina (Aug 2, 2012)

Wish it was true. Would be nice to have a 135 f/1.4 even if it weighed 2kg.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



DJL329 said:


> Definitely looks like a 'shopped 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro.
> 
> They moved the "Canon badge" into the area where the tripod ring goes (note the badge is much wider than it needs to be, as if the word "Macro" had been removed) and then moved the distance scale (it's not from the 100 macro, though) to where the badge had been. They also shortened the area between the focus ring and the red ring.




I remember when everyone called "fake" on the leaked 24-70mm II images as well and it turned out to be real, so I'm reserving judgment at this point and hoping for the best. This is sure to be an excellent seller for Canon if it is indeed real and I know I'll be one the first in line to purchase one.


----------



## f119a (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



DarkKnightNine said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely looks like a 'shopped 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro.
> ...



No you would definitely not get it... I'll make some translation for you.
I've checked out the post from xitek forum that mentioned "135 f/1.8L IS", and... 
Here's my opinion:
This is a PS work, if you could read Chinese you would know that.
1. You may find something wrong around the minimum focusing distance, for that "0.8m" was developed from a "0.3m" mark (from new 24-70 possibly?). Several replys in that post pointed out that 0.3m may produce a image that more than 1:1 when shooting macro and suggested that author fix that "bug" in his image: 
"最近对焦0.3米？哈哈" = "0.3m closest? LOL"
"介不系人像头，介系超微距" = "This would be a macro photography lens rahter then a portrait lens LOL"
2. Another reply from "F6010" suggest the author add some details on that lens and the author did change his work.
"请LZ参照135L的对焦尺改一下吧，顺道把景深标记也加上 原来的对焦环有点像35L的" = "You may alter the Distance and DoF scale in a way like 135 f/2L, your original work seems like a 35 f/1.4L"


----------



## mike21951 (Aug 2, 2012)

My guess is fake. ...and if you look at the autofocus range switch the leftmost position is labeled "fake".


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys, leave it...


----------



## mike21951 (Aug 2, 2012)

My mistake... The larger view clearly says full. The smaller image fooled me.


----------



## Strobe the globe (Aug 2, 2012)

It's a fake. Even the reflection is off. The red "L" ring is usually blurred.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 2, 2012)

I have found the following picture and I don't know what to think about it. 
There were some texts below the picture but I don't know how to treat it. 

"Dies ist eine Fälschung. Ich machte einen Witz von Ihnen. C'est une blague. Si tratta di uno scherzo. Esto es una broma. Это шутка. Đây là một trò đùa. Hii ni mzaha. 這是一個笑話。Ĉi tiu estas ŝerco."

Could it be new EF 135??????? Help, I must know when this is available!


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 2, 2012)

If this is true, it be the best thing ever.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 2, 2012)

tq0cr5i said:


> It is 100% fake.
> 
> The photoshopper never focused on the current font printed on the front ring of the lens. It is Frutiger series, not Arial-like.



Font-Nerds. There's a geek-type for everyone.

I love the internet. ;D 

This was my morning chuckle. Thanks.


----------



## Caps18 (Aug 2, 2012)

Wouldn't the 135mm f/1.4 be a white lens? It would have to be big enough, but would be a cool lens to have if you were a fashion photographer. ;D

It is kind of weird that it goes from 85mm f/1.2 to 135mm f/2 and increases 3 steps.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 2, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> Wouldn't the 135mm f/1.4 be a white lens? It would have to be big enough, but would be a cool lens to have if you were a fashion photographer. ;D
> 
> It is kind of weird that it goes from 85mm f/1.2 to 135mm f/2 and increases 3 steps.



It's all white but in protective coat as this is so rare, that might be stolen immadietaly. I've seen a valuable reward for delivering it in mint condition. It contains 16 fluorite elements so except white paint it's cover is made of Peltier cooler and it comes with helium filled baloons for easier handling (it's not easy to handhold 15kg lens), fortunately 7 steps operating IS helps a lot....


----------



## Etienne (Aug 2, 2012)

Just add IS to one of: 

135 2.0 or
200 2.8

So I can have a lightweight telephoto with IS. And make sure it works with the teleconverters


----------



## max (Aug 2, 2012)

I was preordering!


----------



## DanielW (Aug 2, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> I have found the following picture and I don't know what to think about it.
> There were some texts below the picture but I don't know how to treat it.
> 
> "Dies ist eine Fälschung. Ich machte einen Witz von Ihnen. C'est une blague. Si tratta di uno scherzo. Esto es una broma. Это шутка. Đây là một trò đùa. Hii ni mzaha. 這是一個笑話。Ĉi tiu estas ŝerco."
> ...



It says, in many languages (but not in English, not sure why), that it's a joke.


----------



## telephonic (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Canon EF 135 f/1.8L IS*



dadgummit said:


> Why would a portrait lens need a focus limiting switch? Isn't that a Macro thing?



Not really. 200/2.8 II has it (1.5 - 3.5 m and 3.5 m - infinity IIRC).

Let's say you're using one of the great whites to cover a football, sorry, soccer match. You are positioned on one side of the pitch, the action is on the other side of it. Imagine your lens turning from MFD all the way to infinity, and back again. Many moments would be lost there.


----------



## JR (Aug 2, 2012)

Real or not, I want one!


----------



## pin008 (Aug 3, 2012)

Im from xitek forum.

it's total fake.

the forger made two obvious mistakes first, found immediately by others.

1. CFD at 0.3m
2. a focus distance window from a wide angle or macro lens.

only then, it was revamped as you see now.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 3, 2012)

It´s a fake, but a good photoshop job with a mistake.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 3, 2012)

JR said:


> Real or not, I want one!


Ditto!


----------



## Bosman (Aug 3, 2012)

Its hard to imagine the 135L improving and i know thats been said about a lot of lenses but this lens pretty much never fails. I suppose the glass would somehow be improved with the latest coatings and somehow be made to handle higher resolution cameras. I think their lens lineup is gearing up to support a high mega pixel camera. Shoot i read 5yrs ago about them developing a 50 mp sensor but they were smart enough to not release it since the computer and memory age really hadn't made it very affordable to handle tons of files at that resolution in an efficient manner.


----------

